

It's not the post-PC era, or the PC-plus era. It's the PC era. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/08/22/hey-theyre-all-just-pcs/

======
jccodez
Excellent coverage:

"smartphones and tablets are good at a subset of what PCs do"

Combined, they are excellent at what a printer and paper do,

